# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Outubro 2016



## Norther (29 Set 2016 às 09:31)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Norther (29 Set 2016 às 09:31)

Vamos ter um intervalo do tempo quente este fim de semana , fluxo de NO a varrer o ar Africano, com temperaturas máximas que rondarão os 22ºC no norte e os 28ºC no sul, baixando mais um pouco no dia de domingo. Vai saber mesmo bem


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2016 às 17:33)

Nas próximas 24 horas ocorrerá uma ciclogénese quase explosiva a noroeste dos Açores cuja frente associada deverá chegar às ilhas amanhã. A saída das 12z não está completamente atualizada por isso deixo o acumulado previsto pela saída das 6z:






O CAPE vai aumento ao longo do tempo atingindo o seu máximo no G. Oriental:






Parece haver algures nos níveis médios uma inversão de dimensões desconhecidas (o tefigrama ainda não está atualizado). O cisalhamento mais intenso será pós-frontal mas, por agora, parece haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada (dou mais atenção ao G. Oriental porque o CAPE é superior). A reduzida presença de ar saturado (em extensão e consistência; especialmente a 500 hPa) impedirá chuva forte generalizada. Contudo, a atividade convectiva poderá gerar, pontualmente, chuva forte (água precipitável entre os 35 e os 40 mms). Devido ao seu movimento, a frente poderá estacionar durante algum tempo na ilha de Sta. Maria.

Não parece haver condições para a ocorrência de tempo severo (excluindo eventualmente trovoadas). A força dos ventos vai diminuindo à medida que a frente se desloca para este sendo eles mais fortes no G. Ocidental.


----------



## Norther (4 Out 2016 às 08:35)

próximos dois dias teremos vento de levante que vai fazer subir as temperaturas, mais no interior sul e no dia de amanha.
As máximas devem rondar os 32ºC na região interior Alentejana, os 29ºC no interior centro, 25ºC no interior norte e os 20ºC na costa.

https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/...mperature_surface_pause_1475539200_1475665200


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2016 às 15:35)

O Ipma lançou um aviso  de precipitação forte e  para os grupos ocidental e central do arquipélago dos Açores, associado à passagem de uma depressão pelos Açores. 
A qual deverá começar a afetar o grupo ocidental já esta tarde, com valores de Cape e LI moderados e humidade aos 700hpa considerável. Aparentemente será suportada a todos os níveis da atmosfera, o gfs também aponta para que se desenvolva uma depressão em altitude a qual deverá divergir mais para sul do arquipélago.   

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2016 às 19:01)

A pluma tropical que afeta os Açores chegará ao continente (tendo um trajeto bastante sinuoso):






Dependerá de muitos outros fatores mas até o sul poderá ter chuva forte:


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2016 às 00:44)

Boa frente em perspectiva, 











Pelo menos dois dias Outonais já cá moram


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2016 às 09:29)

Na sua previsão descritiva o IPMA refere para amanha, periodos de chuva a partir do Inicio da tarde no Litoral Norte, estendo-se às restantes regiões até ao final da tarde. 



> *REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado nas
> regiões do interior até final da tarde.
> *Períodos de chuva a partir do início da tarde no Minho,
> ...



https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2016 às 21:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS coloca para 4º feira entre 30 a 40 mm em 6 horas no Sotavento Algarvio.  Nem o Hirlam, mostra essa quantidade exagerada de precipitação, o ECM está parecido ao Hirlam, entre 5 a 10 mm.



O GFS tirou o devaneio e seguiu o ECM, como seria óbvio, 4ª feira choverá entre 5 a 10 mm, no Algarve, se não chegar a hora e levar um corte.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 00:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2016 às 11:30)

SAT24 @SAT24_WEATHER
http://en.sat24.com/en huge swirl/depression approaching SW Ireland from Atlantic, heading for Iberian Peninsula http://en.sat24.com/en/forecastimages …


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2016 às 13:16)

A frente tem certa actividade com ecos intensos já em aproximação do Litoral Norte.

Serão de esperar acumulados significativos à sua passagem


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 21:25)

AROME a prever um pós-frontal interessante, amanhã:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Out 2016 às 07:50)

Bom dia a todos.As previsões do IPMA para hoje 

*Continente*
Previsão para 5ª feira, 13.outubro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade para o
final do dia na região Sul.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes até ao início da manhã na
região Sul e durante a tarde e nas regiões Norte e Centro, com
possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste nas regiões Centro e Sul e litoral Norte durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes durante a tarde, com possibilidade de
ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, com possibilidade de
ocorrência de trovoada durante a tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste a partir do meio da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros,
diminuindo para 1,5 a 2 metros no final do dia.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros, sendo 1,5 a 2 metros
no Barlavento até fim da manhã, diminuindo gradualmente para 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Sandra Correia.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 13 de outubro de 2016 às 0:36 UTC_


----------



## Norther (13 Out 2016 às 13:48)

Para o fim de semana a chuva parece só acontecer pelas regiões do norte, embora alguns modelos também abrangerem algumas zonas do centro.
Amanha já se terá uma noção melhor do que vai acontecer.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Out 2016 às 14:19)

Boa tarde Previsão para o fim de semana.

Previsão para sábado, 15.outubro.2016

REGIÕES A NORTE DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO ESTRELA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Minho.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do litoral.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

REGIÕES A SUL DO SISTEMA MONTANHOSO MONTEJUNTO ESTRELA:
Céu geralmente pouco nublado.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando do
quadrante sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 13 de outubro de 2016 às 10:42 UTC

Previsão para domingo, 16.outubro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se
temporariamente pouco nublado na região Sul.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, no litoral a norte do Cabo
Mondego e em especial no Minho.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena subida de temperatura, em especial da máxima
e na região Norte.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 13 de outubro de 2016 às 10:42 UTC                                                                     Fonte: Ipma_


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2016 às 20:29)

Breve olá e adeus da depressão que consegue chegar ao Golfo da Biscaia e atingir o noroeste de Portugal:







Prevista chuva a partir da madrugada de Sábado até ao Domingo, na forma de frente estacionária, também conhecida como "rio atmosférico", variando entre frentes quentes e frias. Deverá um fenómeno mais localizado no extremo noroeste e na costa do litoral centro. 











De seguida, na segunda-feira chega uma depressão menos cavada do SW, com uma ou duas frentes associadas à anterior depressão, daí não haver quase pausa na chuva entre as duas depressões e o "rio atmosférico" continuar:











Esta última situação é para acompanhar com mais rigor nas próximas saídas, mas prevê-se que os maiores acumulados sejam no Norte e Centro do país, mas grande parte da precipitação fica no mar.


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Out 2016 às 15:27)

Boas tardes.

Previsões um pouco confusas para o fim de semana....
GFS e IPMA (ECMWF) não estão de acordo...

O que esperar para a região de Sintra/Lisboa? Principalmente a nível de precipitação?
Domingo de manhã tenho um evento ao ar livre e convinha não chover... 

Obrigado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2016 às 18:31)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Previsões um pouco confusas para o fim de semana....
> GFS e IPMA (ECMWF) não estão de acordo...
> ...


No litoral centro deve chover mais amanhã, mas é chuva fraca. No Domingo não se prevê chuva para Lisboa.


----------



## james (19 Out 2016 às 12:34)

Acabada de ser atualizada a previsão descritiva do IPMA. Para sábado, não está má, e mais ou menos generalizada : 

Chuva forte. 
Trovoadas. 
Vento com rajadas até 70 km / h ( no Litoral Oeste)


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2016 às 13:48)

Na linguagem australiana isto é suficiente para emitir um aviso para tempo severo para ventos com capacidade destrutiva 

Para além do tempo fresco, poderão ocorrer os primeiros flocos de neve no Pico.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2016 às 18:22)

Orion disse:


> Na linguagem australiana isto é suficiente para emitir um aviso para tempo severo para ventos com capacidade destrutiva
> 
> Para além do tempo fresco, poderão ocorrer os primeiros flocos de neve no Pico.



A este ritmo ainda vai haver um aviso vermelho para a ondulação.






A costa norte de S. Miguel é em geral acidentada daí que o risco para a população seja menor (mas a Ribeira Grande tem algumas zonas problemáticas). Não há canhão da Nazaré mas há a praia de Sta. Bárbara. Isto se restar alguma areia depois de ser engolida pelas ondas (o café ficaria bastante danificado).






Quanto ao vento, é provável que o pior fique no mar. Vai depender de pequenos desvios.


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2016 às 13:15)

Previsões  animadoras do IPMA para o próximo fim de semana, e até já falam nas primeiras neves nos pontos altos da Serra da Estrela no domingo.

Previsão para sábado, 22.outubro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.

Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.*

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando

moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) e com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral

das regiões Norte e Centro e nas terras altas a partir da tarde.

Atualizado a 20 de outubro de 2016 às 12:4 UTC


Previsão para domingo, 23.outubro.2016

Céu em geral muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que serão por vezes fortes em especial nas regiões
Norte e Centro, podendo ser de neve nos pontos mais altos
da Serra da Estrela.
Condições para ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento moderado de sudoeste (15 a 30 km/h), soprando forte
(30 a 45 km/h) e com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral e
nas terras altas.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 20 de outubro de 2016 às 12:4 UTC
_
_
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Perante isto, penso que avisos amarelos deverão ser emitidos em breve.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Out 2016 às 13:34)

Boas, avisos amarelos ou quem sabe laranjas para alguns distritos.


----------



## TekClub (20 Out 2016 às 18:46)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 21 Oct 2016 06:00 to Sat 22 Oct 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 20 Oct 2016 14:34
Forecaster: TUSCHY

A level 1 was issued for the Ionian Sea and surrounding areas mainly for excessive rain, isolated large hail and a few tornado events.

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION

Extensive cold-core low sits over CNTRL Europe, trapped by two strong ridges up- and downstream. South of that low, brisk westerlies affect the Mediterranean, where temporal/regional overlap with a moist and unstable air mass results in augmented thunderstorm probabilities.

The Ionian Sea will be the main focus for strong to severe thunderstorm activity. Undisturbed BL air mass with rich moisture (0-500 m mixing ratios in excess of 13 g/kg) surges NE ahead of the deep vortex over CNTRL Europe. A 20 m/s 500 hPa speed max crosses the Ionian Sea and pushes 0-6 km bulk shear to 15-20 m/s. MLCAPE of 1000 J/kg over the Ionian Sea decreases to the north as mid-level lapse rates and BL moisture subside. MUCAPE plume of the Ionian/S-Adriatic Sea however spreads far to the NE and affects parts of the SW-Balkan States.

The Ionian Sea will experience a prolonged period with repeatedly developing thunderstorms, which cluster betimes and move NE towards Greece. Strongest activity remains offshore, but a few severe storms may also affect the W/SW coast of Greece and S Albania. The main hazard will be a few large hail reports and heavy rain. Along the east coasts of the Ionian and the SE Adriatic Sea, a few waterspout events will be possible. Daytime driven thunderstorms on an isolated scale may spread well inland and therefore the lightning area was expanded to the N/NE.

From SE Spain to Sicily, isolated strong to severe convection is possible with divergent QPF signals in model data. In general, up to 800 J/kg MLCAPE and 15-20 m/s DLS support a few organized multicells with large hail, gusty winds and heavy rain. An isolated tornado event is not ruled out. No real focus for any enhanced severe risk exists and therefore no level area was issued.

A strong impulse approaches SW-Portugal after 21 UTC from the west. Advection of a subtropical air mass ahead of the trough probably results in a mess of numerous showers/a few thunderstorms. The main hazard will be excessive rain and an isolated waterspout event due to increasing LL CAPE.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Out 2016 às 19:09)

Bela depressão que nos vai influenciar a partir de sábado ainda por cima é bem cavada, acho que vamos ter bons acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2016 às 22:33)

Que abuso, saída louca do ECMWF.



free image uploading


----------



## ruijacome (20 Out 2016 às 22:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que abuso, saída louca do ECMWF.
> 
> 
> 
> free image uploading


Pronto.. Lá vou eu andar a tirar agua


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2016 às 22:56)

ruijacome disse:


> Pronto.. Lá vou eu andar a tirar agua



Não sabemos, acho algo exagerado, vamos ver as próximas saídas deste modelo.
Ainda sobre o ECMWF,os concelhos a norte também seriam atingidos.



windows 7 print screen


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2016 às 09:51)

GFS interessante para este fim de semana, em particular para o final do dia de sábado e inicio de madrugada de domingo, mesmo assim apenas me parece uma depressão normal para a época do ano, não mostra nada exagerado em termos de acumulação (será como habitual mais elevada no litoral a norte do Mondego) e vento entre os 60 e os 80 km/h, mais intenso na costa ocidental, especialmente desde a zona a sul do Mondego e a norte de Setúbal. Ainda assim para a zona de Lisboa veremos o que irá dar o final de tarde de hoje, algo imprevisível.

Em relação ao ECMWF acho que existiu algum problema no modelo e por isso algum exagero naquilo que previam...de momento sem previsão relativa a precipitação, mas veremos as actualizações...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2016 às 11:34)

Cá está a run com um acumulado que me parece poder facilmente ultrapassar os 30 mm em 6 horas em algumas zonas a sul de Lisboa, atenção à zona de Setúbal. Se os acumulados forem rápidos com 20/30 mm/hora em alguns locais, vamos ter inundações quase de certeza...


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2016 às 17:51)

Com esta saída do GFS, parece que a AML vai ser a mais afetada pela depressão:











Mas com uma depressão à porta, até a curto prazo as coisas mudam... Veremos.


----------



## james (21 Out 2016 às 18:20)

Nesta última saída, o GFS também aumentou a precipitação no Alto Minho Litoral, com acumulado a rondar os 50 mm.  E  a cair em poucas horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2016 às 01:17)

Lisboa continua a comandar nos acumulados, na frente de segunda/terça alguns locais prevêem mais de 50 mm:


----------



## james (22 Out 2016 às 11:54)

No Litoral Norte, à medida que se aproxima o evento, os acumulados vão crescendo de saída em saída , quer no GFS quer no ECM. Em alguns locais  já se aproximam dos 70 mm.
Dá a sensação que a depressão está a cavar nestas últimas horas...

Começo a sentir um pouco o cheiro do evento de Outubro de 2013, onde a depressão cavou imenso à medida que ia progredindo e se aproximando.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 12:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Lisboa continua a comandar nos acumulados, na frente de segunda/terça alguns locais prevêem mais de 50 mm:


Verdade, saída após saída mantém-se o mesmo cenário, extremamente chuvoso, diga-se.
Por Cascais:



photo sharing sites


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2016 às 00:18)

Probabilidade de chuva acima dos 10mms (GFS 12z)...

... entre as 12 do dia 23 e as 12 do dia 24:






... entre as 12 do dia 24 e as 12 do dia 25:





Probabilidade de chuva acima dos 25mms (GFS 12z)...

... entre as 12 do dia 23 e as 12 do dia 24:






... entre as 12 do dia 24 e as 12 do dia 25:


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2016 às 01:16)

*Análise Domingo-Quarta*


Ao longo de Domingo, o território continental deverá ser afetado por linhas de instabilidade (pós-frontais), sendo o litoral Norte/Centro afetado ao longo da manhã, e depois todo o litoral passa a ser afetado por aguaceiros. A rotação da depressão e o fluxo do vento, faz com que a chuva persista mais na zona litoral do que no interior.

Passando para Segunda-Feira, com a depressão a descer para Sul, é esperado que a chuva persista no litoral Centro/Sul pela parte da manhã, intervindo várias linhas de instabilidade e uma frente oclusa. Ao longo da tarde é esperada chuva no território Sul, principalmente na fronteira e no litoral.

Já a fechar o dia de Segunda, as atenções viram para a faixa costeira abaixo de Peniche, que ao longo da noite e na madrugada/manhã de Terça-Feira se esperam avultados acumulados (com especial atenção à AML). Também se espera chuva na faixa costeira centro/norte, mas grande parte cai no mar.

Ao longo da tarde de Terça-Feira até Quarta-Feira, esperam-se aguaceiros esporádicos no litoral Sul, mas no final do dia já temos um belo presente a chegar: uma massa de ar quente vinda de África que deve persistir até ao final da semana 
Devido à morfologia das linhas de instabilidade, os aguaceiros podem ser mais localizados em certas regiões.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Out 2016 às 10:29)

A partir de Quarta-feira além da massa de ar quente vamos ter também a visita da poeira do Deserto do Saara.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 08:33)

Bom dia pessoal.Previsões do IPMA para o dia de hoje.

*Continente*
Previsão para 2ª feira, 24.outubro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados
de trovoada e rajadas na região Sul e litoral Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego,
por vezes com rajadas até 75 km/h em especial no Algarve.
Nas terras altas das regiões Centro e Sul, o vento será forte
(40 a 55 km/h), por vezes com rajadas até 95 km/h em especial
no Algarve.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima no litoral da região Norte.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes
e acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas, em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) predominando de sueste, soprando por
vezes forte (até 40 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais frequentes e intensos a partir
da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de sueste.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Mondego: Ondas de noroeste
com 4 a 5 metros, diminuindo para 2,5 a 3,5 metros a partir
do meio da tarde.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Mondego: Ondas de noroeste com
5 a 5,5 metros, diminuindo para 4 a 5 metros a partir do início
da manhã, e passando a ondas de oeste no final do dia.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros, aumentando para
2,5 a 3,5 metros a partir da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20/21ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 24 de outubro de 2016 às 0:59 UTC_
*Selecione região:*
Continente
Açores
Madeira


*Selecione o periodo:*
 -


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2016 às 08:58)

...SW Iberian Peninsula...

Weak cap, Moderate vertical shear and 0-1 km shear bordering on 10 m/s could mean storms with mesocyclones are quite likely, which can produce tornadoes and large hail. Severe wind gusts may be produced by storms closer to the jet over SW Spain. More threat would be expected from persistent thunderstorms clustering at the southwest coast of Portugal, which could cause excessive convective precipitation and floods.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (24 Out 2016 às 09:35)

Como base nestas duas imagens, ir ou nao ir hoje para o Algarve 
Os entendidos que me esclareçam, o Ipma vai retirar tudo à ultima ou confirma-se a noite animada por Almada?


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Out 2016 às 10:11)

A depressão não se aproximou tanto da costa nem cavou tanto como se queria e agora a instabilidade está num limbo, a costa alentejana mais a sul e toda a costa algarvia (em especial a meu ver a mais ocidental) têm boas probabilidades de ter bastante actividade eléctrica no final de hoje e madrugada de amanhã, resta saber se será em terra ou mais ao longe em mar. Em termos de precipitação será tempo de abrirem os penicos no Algarve


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 10:31)

Não quero agoirar de maneira nenhuma mas parece-me que o grosso da precipitação se ficará (mais uma vez) pelo mar, se estas previsões se mantiverem será esse o cenário,


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2016 às 13:09)

IPMA:

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2016-10-24 11:06:00* e *2016-10-25 12:00:00
*
_Assunto:_ *Instabilidade no Continente com elevada incerteza espacial *

Prevê-se para o dia de hoje e até ao final da manhã de amanhã, dia 25, ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte, de granizo e acompanhada de trovoada. 

A este tipo de fenómenos está associada uma elevada incerteza espacial e temporal, não sendo possível prever com exatidão o local onde irão ocorrer, no entanto a região Sul e litoral Centro são as zonas mais prováveis.

Data de edição: 2016-10-24 11:06:36

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 19:19)

Das 18 UTC de hoje até às 18 UTC de amanhã, alguns locais podem esperar mais de 50 mm, com especial atenção para Faro!


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 13:26)

É de loucos esta previsão mesmo que seja retirado algum calor,


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Out 2016 às 13:34)

criz0r disse:


> É de loucos esta previsão mesmo que seja retirado algum calor



Off-Topic: Continua a ser de loucos até às 192h, mas a a run de 00z era de tal forma alucinada que previa temperaturas diurnas em quase todo o país acima de 20ºC / 22ºC até às 384h


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2016 às 22:23)

Corrente de leste a todo gás...não há volta a dar, Quinta-feira será um dia bem quente! 





WRF mais agressivo por exemplo na costa alentejana  e litoral oeste, muito calor.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Out 2016 às 00:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Corrente de leste a todo gás...não há volta a dar, Quinta-feira será um dia bem quente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pode ser que o calor contribua para se desenvolverem trovoadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2016 às 00:26)

Verão de São Martinho adiantado:


----------



## Norther (26 Out 2016 às 08:44)

Se fosse no Verão era capaz de ser um cenário de extremo calor, vamos ficar mesmo entre o anticiclone e a depressão, as suas rotações vão puxar ar do norte de África e Portugal vai apanha lo em cheio :-)


----------

